# Oops!



## electures (Oct 23, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6Lej-4pid8


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

electures said:


>


 
Yep. *Oops* is right.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

i'm thinkin that was a roll of fiber.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

It's a fake..


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

gilbequick said:


> It's a fake..


I agree.. they were trying to win money

Notice how the roll only breaks the glass, but misses the frame


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> It's a fake..


I don't think so. I've seen two other videos, they being taken by the building security cameras. One shows the guy standing outside the front door yakking on a cell phone (and turning his Fruit of the Looms into a fudge factory), the other shows the spool rolling into a sports car out in the parking lot.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

them aint electricians and that aint copper.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

OK, change my vote..... it's a fake. Take note of this screen shot:







 
Now, with this image, watch the few first seconds of the following:​ 




 

Coincidence? I don't think so.​


----------



## Buck Parrish (May 7, 2009)

I can't imagine two guys trying to roll that up the steps. I say definetly fake!


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

I hope this one is not a fake, it doesn't look like it:






It definitely takes a different kind of girl to want/like doing electrical work, that's for sure cause there aren't many around.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> I hope this one is not a fake, it doesn't look like it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It sure looks fake to me, but who knows she might be a very good electrician.


----------



## Ray Cyr (Nov 21, 2007)

Buck Parrish said:


> I can't imagine two guys trying to roll that up the steps. I say definetly fake!


I don't think fake is the correct word, I would say "staged" might be more fitting. That many camera angles on an "accident", I don't think so.....


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

That pipe threaded to easy, funky ladders, looked like high voltage screw driver for smoke heads? I likes how she rubbed the nolox on her reflector, that **** would be nasty. Either way I'd take her as a working partner and show her the rope.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

I also agree the first video is not a copper reel. Also the dude on the phone barely moved.


----------

